
The long, strange trip of Désirée Clary (2013) - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/03/the-long-strange-trip-of-desiree-clary/
======
olooney
They made a movie about it staring Marlon Brando.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9sir%C3%A9e_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9sir%C3%A9e_\(film\))

